# Looking to patch a front 70 fender



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm looking at buying a 71 lemans fender locally here that is in pretty bad shape but the opening around the wheel well seems to be pretty intact in very decent condition. I have a 70 fender that need some patch work. Would this make a good fit. Aside from the obvious changes from 70 to 71 in the style of the fenders due one of front ends did the dimensions of the wheel openings and the curve above the wheel lip stay the same from 70 to 72?


----------

